# Doctor Who Hits U.S. As DVD



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Sci Fi Wire:

*Doctor Who Hits U.S. As DVD*


> The BBC told SCI FI Wire that it will release the complete first season of the new British SF TV series Doctor Who on DVD in the United States on Feb. 14, 2006, offering Americans their first official look at the hit U.K. show. BBC Video will release _Doctor Who: The Complete First Series_ with all 13 of the first-season episodes, starring Christopher Eccleston as the immortal Timelord and Billie Piper as his sidekick, Rose, as well as more than four hours of extras. The DVD set will carry a suggested retail price of $99.98.


FULL ARTICLE HERE

:goofygrin Now for this box set to show up on Amazon.com :icon_da:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I still can't believe that NO ONE over here will pick it up. this just screams BBC America/SciFi/or A & E to me.......


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Ummm... This is NOT "The First Series"... It's the 27th!!!


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

djlong said:


> Ummm... This is NOT "The First Series"... It's the 27th!!!


Exactly! Well, they can count on my $100......I just may break out my VHS tape of "The Five Doctors" this morning.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

This is the BBC we're talking about here. They are talking about the first series of episodes from the new series.

Besides, also being released is the _Beginnings_ box set which contains _An Unearthly Child_ (including the original pilot), _The Daleks_, and _The Edge of Destruction_.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

North America DVD artwork


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I'll be watching out for the Christmas Invasion to show up on Bittorrent tonight....


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Another good one from the BBC. Just got through watching it courtesy of alt.binaries.drwho


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Another good one from the BBC_

FYI: There were actually two episodes aired. "The Christmas Invasion", followed by a 15 minute interactive short, "Attack of the Graske"

The latter loses its interactivity of course when not watched with the appropriate setup.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Watch out for those Christmas Trees!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Outpost Gallifrey:



> For reasons that have yet to be made clear, the release of the Series One Boxed Set in the US and Canada, originally scheduled for February 14 as announced by both the official Doctor Who website and Doctor Who Magazine, has been postponed.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------

